
The wealthiest colleges received $7B in federal subsidies last year - SQL2219
https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamandrzejewski/2019/04/10/seven-troubling-facts-on-american-higher-education-you-probably-dont-know/#75bda0d63659
======
el_programmador
Most likely, those funds will be used for running propaganda against the
government that issued those funds and the president!

------
KnotEye
That's absolutely ridiculous. Where does that money go? Are the regents
skimming? That's a lot of money.

